# ScoTTish meet - Sunday 24th June



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Ok guys.................... ready for the next escapade?????

Details are a tad sketchy at the moment but here it goes:

Sunday 24th June
Meet up at Hermiston Gait, Edinburgh *at 10.30am* ..... tootle down to Galasheilds .......... into the Fire Station ......... demo by LFB's finest  ........... then onwards to food/go-karting

All down to our very own Rab 
Rab has organised a wee visit to the Fire Station and a demo of skills (not just his I may add). What more do we need?................. boy stuff for the boys, firemen for the girls and fire engines for the kids  :lol:

SO who is up for karting too? As usual, post up your interest  
*Right folks! Wee update for ya....................... (1st post will be updated too)

The karting is booked at for 3.30pm at Raceland, Edinburgh (outdoor Grand Prix). The cost per driver is Â£60 ................ I need to pay this by 20th! The maximum number of drivers is 16 (but if we have less, we still get charged 16 x Â£60).*

Hev x

You can't hold this lot back....................  
Hev & phope (AKA Mrs Hev :lol
Rab
trev & Ev
genie_v1
Wallsendmag & ValTT
Juggernot jugs
MonTheFish Clan 
Mac's TT & Co :?:
purplequeen
John C
marinou
BreTT
tt9060

So who is driving?
1. Rab
2. John C
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Sound's good to me, as long as you young lady's keep away from the hunky firemen (you too Rab) :lol: 
Matt/ Ryan will have the fire engine in bits by the time we leave :wink: 
count us in please
Trev & evelyn x


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Sounds good, I am a yes.


----------



## Homie (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi Guys

Sorry I couldn't manage the easter meet I had just started a new job and wasn't too sure if I would manage, a sit was I could have popped down for at least one night but I was out on the Friday night with the guys from my previous job and had the worlds worst hangover. ( they last longer the older you get)

Unfortunately I will off to sunnier climes from the 18th of June until the 30th June so I will miss this one as well.


----------



## Homie (Feb 18, 2006)

oops  double post


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> as long as you young lady's keep away from the hunky firemen (you too Rab) :lol:


Stop being a party pooper :twisted:



trev said:


> Matt/ Ryan will have the fire engine in bits by the time we leave :wink:


 :lol: - you've got a point there 

genie_v1 ~ always fab to meet new victims <ahem> peeps 

Homie ~ shame on you! get back on the 30th? ...........perfect timing for going to the annual event....... we'll be heading down on the 30th 8)

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We get back from France on the Friday before so count us in .
ps any Polar Bears


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> ps any Polar Bears


 :?: ................. I'm lost :roll:

Hev x


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Hev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > ps any Polar Bears
> ...


Hev nav on the blink :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > ps any Polar Bears
> ...


Ah yes part timers :roll: Ask Mon or Jackie


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

mac's TT said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Flat batteries :roll:

Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Ahhhhhhhh <penny dropping now!>, I remember.............<away to find THAT pic!> 

edit: found a polar bear :lol:










Hev x


----------



## Juggernot jugs (Apr 22, 2007)

hi hev,this computer is now two weeks old and today i almost thru it out the bloody window, one minute it works with me then it goes balls up, to put it politely. anyway pal just to reply to your email regarding the fire hose, sorry fire station event, ha ha would love to go. u think im seriously going to miss out on this, not on ur nelly, boys have there toys, well we occaisionally have ours. ha ha.

Iv been having a few problems with the lap top, not doing as its told and it not letting me into the forum page. my neighbour set it up for me last week so god knows how many dam passwords etc i have, once i get the hang of it i will have it all sussed out, hopefully by the year 3000.

Must go and get my bath, which i ran 3 hrs ago, sure it will be abit cooler now ha ha. Take care and keep in touch.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Juggernot jugs ~  ................... added to the list. Get posting, your post count is in need of some help :lol:

Hev x


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

Another car to add to the list. 2 for some fun and 2 kids wanting to play in the fire engines.......keep andy away from any taps


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Will confirm next week when I check my roster 

If everything is OK, I'll tryand talk the gang into it, wifey/ firemen.... mmmm, may not take a lot of persuasion :lol:

I'll let you know Hev


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

MonTheFish said:


> Another car to add to the list. 2 for some fun and 2 kids wanting to play in the fire engines.......keep andy away from any taps


 [smiley=oops.gif]


----------



## marinou (Jun 23, 2003)

Hi everybody ! [smiley=cheers.gif]

I would be pleased to join but I'm not driving a TT anymore...  I only have my VW new Polo which is black and would perfectly fit in with the crowd ! [smiley=jester.gif]

PS : for those who haven't read my introduction, I'm French, ex TT driver member of the "Clan TT" (the French TT owners club) since 2002 and newly settled in Edinburgh.


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

marinou said:


> Hi everybody ! [smiley=cheers.gif]
> 
> I would be pleased to join but I'm not driving a TT anymore...  I only have my VW new Polo which is black and would perfectly fit in with the crowd ! [smiley=jester.gif]


Fire Engines were red the last time I looked :wink:


----------



## marinou (Jun 23, 2003)

mac's TT said:


> Fire Engines were red the last time I looked :wink:


Arghhh !!! And I can't even say that the french ones aren't... [smiley=dizzy2.gif]

My seats are red... does it help a little ?? [smiley=fireman.gif]


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Karting, the A7 and Fire engines! Would I appear childish so jump up and down and clap my hands? :lol: :lol: :lol: Presume we would go for Raceland outdoor karting on the A1? The 70mph karts are so much fun and the grand prix event you get plenty races for your money. Think you need 16 racing. I could get a few from work if we are short of numbers.

I am a yes and family a yes too but we will most likely split half way through the day. My folks live in Galashiels (no 'd' Hev :wink: ) and we would make a weekend of it. 4 to Gala for fire engine stuff, drop 3 at M&Ds, 1 to karting then me back down to Gala to pick up family. Ohhhhhhhh the A7 twice in a day, nirvana!!!

Although warning, almost had a head on collision on it yesterday, was down in Gala and driving back up when we came round a corner and 2 young girls driving a Honda Civic on our side of the road, tyres locked and smoking, looking rather panicked! Anchors on and we narrowly missed them. Phew!

Anyway that will be a fab meet Hev, nice one.


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi y'All 8)

Close shave there *John C*, and it's for that reason I prefer the Edinburgh - Peebles - Galashiels road.

We're still in the early stages of planning but the Gala Fire Station stop will be (time permitting) an RTC demo, a look around the appliances and maybe a wee sit in one and skooshing some water for the best behaved!! :twisted:

Thinking about a noon kick-off to allow time for the drive over to Raceland. I'll be juggling times with Hev, so we'll keep you kiddies posted. [smiley=fireman.gif]

Rab
*marinou*, thanks for offering your Polo as the demo car ..


----------



## marinou (Jun 23, 2003)

rabvtec said:


> Hi y'All 8)
> *marinou*, thanks for offering your Polo as the demo car ..


  

[smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Not sure that I can make that weekend - but planning to attend the National Meet at Donington the following week. Who is going to that one from up here, Hev and do you have any plans for the journey south?

Sorry, there I go using that word (plan) again!! :lol:

Jock

8)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

jock said:


> Not sure that I can make that weekend - but planning to attend the National Meet at Donington the following week. Who is going to that one from up here, Hev and do you have any plans for the journey south?
> 
> Sorry, there I go using that word (plan) again!! :lol:
> 
> ...


That is a whole new thread jock.............. and I haven't started it yet :roll:. Once the hotel details are posted up, I'll start a new thread for the cruise down 8)

Hev x


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

So who is up for the karting then???

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

phope said:


> So who is up for the karting then???
> 
> Hev x


Count me in (1)


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

I am now a definite along with the wife and 2 rugrats 

Didn't know she liked firemen :wink:


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm writing for *trev* (must think I'm his bl**dy secretary) .. he says count him in .. 2 for fire station, 1 for karting (I don't know what *trev* is going to do while Evelyn is fleeing aboot in a kart) :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

rabvtec said:


> I'm writing for *trev* (must think I'm his bl**dy secretary) .. he says count him in .. 2 for fire station, 1 for karting (I don't know what *trev* is going to do while Evelyn is fleeing aboot in a kart) :lol: :lol:


He can chat with Val and put his Robin Hood outfit on :lol:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Karting 1 please, can most likely get another 2 from work but good chance one of them will win it, he usually does! :?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

He can chat with Val and put his Robin Hood outfit on :lol:[/quote]
 it's in the bin a long time ago :roll:


----------



## parky01 (Mar 27, 2007)

count me in and raceland sounds cool .. not met anyone yet, looking forward to it.
Yes i have i met rab at star performance DOH!! memmory of a gold ..... thingy


----------



## purplequeen (Jun 26, 2005)

count me and chris for this one - and put Chris down for karting and me as 'maybe'. Got a sore shoulder/elbow and if it's healed by then, I'll let you know last minute if that's ok?
Looking forward to it!

cheers
Claire and Chris


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

one for me. If they do the 2 seater ones put one of the kids down as well


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

MonTheFish said:


> one for me. If they do the 2 seater ones put one of the kids down as well


going to be a passenger are you davey, :wink: 
we know wee Ryan's a whizz at football, dont tell us he's a dab hand in the kart's


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Hev said:


> Hev & phope (AKA Mrs Hev :lol
> trev & Ev
> genie_v1
> Wallsendmag & ValTT
> ...


I believe there is more to add to this list. Can I start getting a rough idea for numbers that'll be at the fire station (H&S blah :roll: )


----------



## tt9060 (Mar 10, 2004)

be my first meet guys so looking fwd to it. just need to swap a wee shift to get a day off on sunday but fingers crossed.cheers


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

rabvtec said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Hev & phope (AKA Mrs Hev :lol
> ...


Think everyone's on holiday Rab  or not speaking to you :lol: 
you'll have to get more of the fibre cloth's Rab evelyn's nicked them :wink:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

We will be there (unless I break something else ). [smiley=fireman.gif] [smiley=fireman.gif] [smiley=fireman.gif] [smiley=fireman.gif] 4 of us (me,wife and 2 kids). Cant think why wife wants to go :wink:


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

mac's TT said:


> We will be there (unless I break something else ). [smiley=fireman.gif] [smiley=fireman.gif] [smiley=fireman.gif] [smiley=fireman.gif] 4 of us (me,wife and 2 kids). Cant think why wife wants to go :wink:


*trev*, next time I'm in Costco I'll get some more :wink:

*mac's TT*, Christ - I hope she's not disappointed :? :lol:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

rabvtec said:


> Hi y'All 8)


Hey Rab - remember "Fiona Fitness" from MacDonald Road Fire Station? She's my missus.


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

BreTT said:


> rabvtec said:
> 
> 
> > Hi y'All 8)
> ...


  bl**dy hell - I do indeed! I knew her from right back when she first started - small world. I don't suppose you two would be interested in the Fire Stn/Karting fun day, then? :roll:

ps - tell her, I'm now based at McDonald Road and she should see her old Dept now .. rack'n'ruin [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

rabvtec said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > rabvtec said:
> ...


You know the Wells family then!

:lol: @ Brett :wink: :-*


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

rabvtec said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > rabvtec said:
> ...


Well I've just spoken to the missus and she says "check the diary but tentatively yes". Oh, and....which Rab are you? Reid?


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

:x TELL HER THERE'S ONLY ONE Rab .. and yes, it's Reid! :lol: :lol: I guess I should be glad that's her first guess (I hope  )

It'd be great to see you(s) if you can make it. I'll need to start chasing people up for def numbers .. *Hev*, you listening, doll? 8)


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Is anyone from here going to Donnington??


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

rabvtec said:


> :x TELL HER THERE'S ONLY ONE Rab .. and yes, it's Reid! :lol: :lol:
> " thank god " one's enough :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

genie_v1 said:


> Is anyone from here going to Donnington??


We are


----------



## purplequeen (Jun 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> genie_v1 said:
> 
> 
> > Is anyone from here going to Donnington??
> ...


We want to go as well. Was hoping for a Scottish cruise down and it would be good if we can all stay at the same hotel..
anyone made any plans or shall I start a new thread. I have PM's Hev but no reply yet. Anyone booked a hotel???
cheers
Claire & Chris


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

purplequeen said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > genie_v1 said:
> ...


I'm just in the door from a delayed flight from Nottingham  ............I'll post up cruise details tomorrow after I've caught some shut-eye 

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm just in the door from a delayed flight from Nottingham  ............I'll post up cruise details tomorrow after I've caught some shut-eye 

Hev x[/quote]

You not up yet !! :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Any more news , we go on holiday next weekend and don't get back until the 22nd .


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

*HEV* :wink: Where are you ? Any further news on this meet?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

I'm here, I'm here.................... 

Looking at the karting side of it just now, I'll post up during the week.

Wallsendmag ~ I'll send ya a text!

Hev x


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

That's favouritism  :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

mac's TT said:


> That's favouritism  :wink:


Well I don't have YOUR number :roll:

Hev x


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

You only had to ask :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ask and ye shall receive, huh? :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> I'm here, I'm here....................
> 
> Looking at the karting side of it just now, I'll post up during the week.
> 
> ...


Ta much :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> mac's TT said:
> 
> 
> > That's favouritism  :wink:
> ...


favouritism thats true you never phoned to see if Dave and i got home ok
last night, you lot enjoying yourself & us stuck in traffic for over two hours :roll: yip take the forth bridge Dave no tail backs Hev say's :lol: 
bet you drunk all the beer aswell :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > mac's TT said:
> ...


I never said anything about no tail-backs ................. two hours stuck in traffic?????............nah, me-thinks you threw the map out of the window again :lol:

Yip, beer gone, champers gone, coo gone, pig gone, yada yada yada ......fab weekend   

Hev x


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Did I miss something ? Billy no mates again, eh?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

jock said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


Don't worry, Dave had his apprentice (trev) out on 'the job' to John C's drive.................. just so happened to be the day phope and I had a BBQ at John's pad................ and all our paths crossed 

Hev x


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Hev said:


> jock said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Hmm, sounds all a bit contrived to me!!

Its OK Hev I was only winding you up. I had a busy weekend myself - checking my stamp collection!!

:lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

jock said:


> Its OK Hev I was only winding you up. I had a busy weekend myself - checking my stamp collection!!


TOO MUCH INFORMATION!!!!  :roll:

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Its OK Hev I was only winding you up. I had a busy weekend myself - checking my stamp collection!!

:lol:[/quote]

should meet up jock ive got this old 1d black stamp that i cant swap :lol:


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

trev said:


> Its OK Hev I was only winding you up. I had a busy weekend myself - checking my stamp collection!!
> 
> :lol:


 should meet up jock ive got this old 1d black stamp that i cant swap :lol:[/quote]

It's Ok Trev I have hundreds of those - they were on sale in the GPO when I was a lad!!!

:lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jock said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Its OK Hev I was only winding you up. I had a busy weekend myself - checking my stamp collection!!
> ...


It's Ok Trev I have hundreds of those - they were on sale in the GPO when I was a lad!!!

:lol:[/quote]

:lol: same here they should have never of shut down the pony express
was a lot better service than the GPO :lol:


----------



## goodbrand (Mar 19, 2007)

I could be up for this... Just need to check a couple of things first though and will get back!!!

Only had the TT for about a month, so still a definate newbie here


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

To all the scottish crew, missing all the fun events while im based down in england. Not surprised the members i have talked to down here are jealous of our roads and meets. 
Hope to bump into some of you guys at the Donnington


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

To all the scottish crew, missing all the fun events while im based down in england. Not surprised the members i have talked to down here are jealous of our roads and meets. 
Hope to bump into some of you guys at the Donnington


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jock said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Its OK Hev I was only winding you up. I had a busy weekend myself - checking my stamp collection!!
> ...


It's Ok Trev I have hundreds of those - they were on sale in the GPO when I was a lad!!!

:lol:[/quote]
Its a good job we had our own mini meet in Newcastle then Henry :wink: ,well at least I had the car :lol:


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> jock said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


Its a good job we had our own mini meet in Newcastle then Henry :wink: ,well at least I had the car :lol:[/quote]


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

....and I had the wonderful GNER - lots of horsepower and a bar too!!!

8)


----------



## parky01 (Mar 27, 2007)

sorry to get back on topic, but can someone pass on a timetable for the day, i wont be able to make the fire station trip but will manage to get to raceland im just not sure what time everyone is heading through. Is there a session booked for the carting or is it just a meet in the car park ??

Cheers

Paul


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

My sentiments exactly .. OK, so I'm reposting the names of people that have expressed an interest in coming to the fire station and karting:

Hev & phope 
trev & Ev 
genie_v1 
Wallsendmag & ValTT 
Juggernot jugs 
MonTheFish Clan 
Mac's TT & Co 
purplequeen
John C 
marinou

Please check the list and (1)if you're on it and are now unable to make it, cut and paste the list and remove your name (2)if you're going but I've missed you out, cut and paste and add your name.

I've yet to speak with Hev re times for Raceland which will have an effect on timings for the station.


----------



## parky01 (Mar 27, 2007)

Cheers rab.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

rabvtec said:


> My sentiments exactly .. OK, so I'm reposting the names of people that have expressed an interest in coming to the fire station and karting:
> 
> Hev & phope
> trev & Ev
> ...


 you better hurry up & get your car back together or it will be getting used in the display :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Umm - anyone care to summarise?

Are you lot going karting?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jock said:


> ....and I had the wonderful GNER - lots of horsepower and a bar too!!!
> 
> 8)


6000hp


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

saint said:


> Umm - anyone care to summarise?
> 
> Are you lot going karting?


Hello strqnger thqts the plan, dodgy Belgiqn keyboqrds :evil:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Rab,

Just spoken to Fiona and she has given the [smiley=thumbsup.gif] to the day. It will be me, Fiona and wee me, Fionnlagh.

Cheers,
Brett


----------



## tt9060 (Mar 10, 2004)

will defo meet at edinburgh for the run in the country, timetable permitting for the other stuff.  
cheers
roberTT


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Hev & phope 
trev & Ev 
genie_v1 
Wallsendmag & ValTT 
Juggernot jugs 
MonTheFish Clan 
Mac's TT & Co 
purplequeen 
John C 
marinou 
BreTT
tt9060


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I could possibly stretch to go karting - but not the run. Is this an option?


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

*saint*, I'm sure that won't be a problem, mate .. just waiting on info from *Hev*

Hev & phope 
trev & Ev 
genie_v1 
Wallsendmag & ValTT 
Juggernot jugs 
MonTheFish Clan 
Mac's TT & Co 
purplequeen 
John C 
marinou 
BreTT 
tt9060


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Right folks! Wee update for ya....................... (1st post will be updated too)

The karting is booked at for 3.30pm at Raceland, Edinburgh  (outdoor Grand Prix). The cost per driver is Â£60 ................ I need to pay this by 20th! The maximum number of drivers is 16 (but if we have less, we still get charged 16 x Â£60).

So who is driving?
1. Rab
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.

Hev x


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi All

Yep, the fire station RTA demo and meet is still on for 12 noon but ask if people could try and get there for about 11:45 if possible so the boys can play on the fire engine .. :lol:

NOTE: please read the first post of this thread for updated details.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

lol - can I make something clear?????

From time to time I MAY post from phope's machine ...................... but I definately have NOT posted from Rab's!!!  :lol:

Hev x 
<he is an imposter - :lol: :lol: :lol:>


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Hev said:


> lol - can I make something clear?????
> 
> From time to time I MAY post from phope's machine ...................... but I definately have NOT posted from Rab's!!!  :lol:
> 
> ...


The lady doth protest too much! :roll: :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Gold-plated wooden spoon for Mr slg please! :-*

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

slg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > lol - can I make something clear?????
> ...


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


trev ~ Ahem! At least I can rely on you to keep the coffee morning going eh?!  ................... and how on earth do you manage to muff up quotes every time???

Hev x :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

and how on earth do you manage to muff up quotes every time???

Hev x :lol

quite easy, we are not all perfect you know.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:roll: ok no more muffing from me then


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

trev said:


> :roll: ok no more muffing from me then


That what Evelyn told you aswell?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

That what Evelyn told you aswell? [/quote]

have you been speaking to her :wink: 
how's things stuart, still enjoying the new motor, never saw much of you at the last meeting had to shoot away "come to think of it never saw much of anyone that weekend"


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Guys 
Am crap at karting so not for me.

1030 is 5 a side time. Could I meet up at the racing for a spectate??

Martin


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

It would be a pity if we don't get the numbers for the karting but *Hev* will need to know real soon! If it's a no go for the karting this time around, we could still make a day of it with a cruise through the Borders .. :? It's entirely up to you guys, therefore please post your interest/choice (in whichever) here.


----------



## tt9060 (Mar 10, 2004)

no karting for us either this time - sorry - what time at Embra? :?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Much as I love karting and Raceland, it is a no-go on that front for us. Sorry. Just a gentle reminder to anyone north of the bridge...leave plenty of extra time in the morning...delays have been pretty horrendous at weekends recently...


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

tt9060 said:


> no karting for us either this time - sorry - *what time at Embra?* :?


I think *Hev* would like people to gather at Hermiston Gait for around 10:30 .. once you lot have finished blethering, you'll be on the road for about 11:00 :lol:

*BreTT*, you still going to make Galashiels, though?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

rabvtec said:


> tt9060 said:
> 
> 
> > no karting for us either this time - sorry - *what time at Embra?* :?
> ...


Absolutely!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

BreTT said:


> Much as I love karting and Raceland, it is a no-go on that front for us. Sorry. Just a gentle reminder to anyone north of the bridge...leave plenty of extra time in the morning...delays have been pretty horrendous at weekends recently...


 Good point Brett, wonder if it would be quicker to go the Kincardine bridge way?


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

trev said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > Much as I love karting and Raceland, it is a no-go on that front for us. Sorry. Just a gentle reminder to anyone north of the bridge...leave plenty of extra time in the morning...delays have been pretty horrendous at weekends recently...
> ...


Via Kincardine from Crossford adds about 15mins, before 10 in the morning on Sunday via the bridge will probably be no more than a 5 min delay. On the way back Kincardine will definately be the best option.

Either way we could meet up in Fife for a mini cruise to the Gyle.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

freegeek said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


ok will give it a go  want to meet down at my place ?


----------



## tt9060 (Mar 10, 2004)

BreTT said:


> rabvtec said:
> 
> 
> > tt9060 said:
> ...


1030 for edinburgh is good for me, see you all there.


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

trev said:


> freegeek said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


OK meet at yours at say 9.30, that will leave plenty time pm me your address please. Is there anyone else coming over from Fife?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

freegeek said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > freegeek said:
> ...


dont think so, tod from Inverkeithing picked up his new motor on friday
but i think he has friends from the states arriving the same weekend,
p/m my address


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

I've had a request for those satnav geeks (oh, that's me also  :lol: ) for an address for the fire station. Due to its layout, I'll post here an address for a house to the rear of the station. This will bring you into the vehicle access for the station yard :wink:

*216 Croft Street, Galashiels*


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

We stay in the country between Burntisland and Aberdour so we'll be happy to meet and cruise from Fife. PM me address and time to meet up.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev ~ are you heading over the Kincardine Bridge on Sunday morning? If so, how about a wee stop-over on the south-side of the bridge?

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

trev ~ are you heading over the Kincardine Bridge on Sunday morning? If so, how about a wee stop-over on the south-side of the bridge?

Hev x
Hev~ dont think so think we are going to try the forth bridge should be ok at that time in the morning  are you meeting up with folk at the Kincardine bridge :?: if not pop along to our bit will put the kettle on


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

BreTT said:


> We stay in the country between Burntisland and Aberdour so we'll be happy to meet and cruise from Fife. PM me address and time to meet up
> 
> Pm sent Brett


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

@ *Hev* - what are the numbers like for karting? I need to drop out as I'm unable to get off work. I can still do the demo at the fire station but will have to wave you all bye-bye from there ..


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

rabvtec said:


> @ *Hev* - what are the numbers like for karting? I need to drop out as I'm unable to get off work. I can still do the demo at the fire station but will have to wave you all bye-bye from there ..


Hrmmmm, looks like the karting might have to get by-passed again :?

Not to worry Rab............... so will you be in uniform then???? :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> Hev~ dont think so think we are going to try the forth bridge should be ok at that time in the morning  are you meeting up with folk at the Kincardine bridge :?: if not pop along to our bit will put the kettle on


Dunno yet.......... I don't think there is anybody about here ........... I let you know 

Hev x


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Fife'ers, don't forget the bridge will be worse than normal Sunday traffic.........

Royal sodding Highland flipping Show!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

John C said:


> Fife'ers, don't forget the bridge will be worse than normal Sunday traffic.........
> 
> Royal sodding Highland flipping Show!


Fek! Good point! Who chose this weekend?!?!?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

BreTT said:


> John C said:
> 
> 
> > Fife'ers, don't forget the bridge will be worse than normal Sunday traffic.........
> ...


<fingers in ears, lalalalala>
:roll:

Hev x


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

That is a royal pain in the arse, that means queues all round the A8 Gyle area too!


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Right - proposition for plan 'B' if the Karting is not happening.

What about we meet at Ikea which is on the South side of due to the fact that the west side of town will be hectic. Ikea is close to the A7 and we can go from there.

Also what about instead of the Karting every comes back to mine for a BBQ after a drive in the Borders?

I can do a 'wee pirty'

Thoughts?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Sounding good JC  .................... have you checked with RC tho? 

Hev x


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

M8 mini cruise from glasgow (ish) to Edinburgh.
Meeting up on route with Mac-TT and a stop off somewhere around Livingston.

Fingers crossed for the weather although the kids are already banging on about the fire engines!!!


----------



## tt9060 (Mar 10, 2004)

junction 3 M8 for Livingston at the Deer Park BP services for anyone in and around Livi/West Lothian.

fingers x'd for the weather. Am claying the motor tonight and tomorrow!

cheers

roberTT


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

MonTheFish said:


> M8 mini cruise from glasgow (ish) to Edinburgh.
> *Meeting up on route with Mac-TT* and a stop off somewhere around Livingston.
> 
> Fingers crossed for the weather although the kids are already banging on about the fire engines!!!


   Is it because I don't have a TT anymore or your kids preferred being in the back of my car?  :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

tt9060 said:


> junction 3 M8 for Livingston at the Deer Park BP services for anyone in and around Livi/West Lothian.
> 
> fingers x'd for the weather. Am claying the motor tonight and tomorrow!
> 
> ...


hrmmm, might join you guys 

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

trev said:


> That what Evelyn told you aswell?


 have you been speaking to her :wink: 
how's things stuart, still enjoying the new motor, never saw much of you at the last meeting had to shoot away "come to think of it never saw much of anyone that weekend"[/quote]

Fine trev, how are Evelyns puppies? :roll:


----------



## tt9060 (Mar 10, 2004)

Hev said:


> tt9060 said:
> 
> 
> > junction 3 M8 for Livingston at the Deer Park BP services for anyone in and around Livi/West Lothian.
> ...


no worries - am waiting to her from Mac, PM me with your mobile if you like i can text you a final plan or keep tabs on this but it is getting manic this thread.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

tt9060 said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > tt9060 said:
> ...


pm about to be sent  - Mon, when are you leaving Glasgow (via slg of course :roll?



tt9060 said:


> but it is getting manic this thread.


Tis early days yet! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

tt9060 said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > tt9060 said:
> ...


It hasn't even started getting manic yet......wait till you have to follow Hev!!!!

(remember to pack compass, mobile, distress flares, liferaft, tent, rations...get the idea.)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

slg said:


> tt9060 said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...












Would you stop giving peeps the wrong idea about me :roll:

Urmmmm...........










oh well............










Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

*Sorry, forgot about you being a man eater aswell!!*


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

slg said:


> *Sorry, forgot about you being a man eater aswell!!*












Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Hev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > *Sorry, forgot about you being a man eater aswell!!*
> ...


Is that a demonstration smillie?

If so, how does it stay in your mouth if you shake your head that quickly?

:wink:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Well, had to happen  , most of the arrangements made, Kids (and wife probably) excited about firemen/engines, PMed davey and Robert about meeting up via Edinburgh and now :evil: :evil: 
I must be jinxed  . I've just been informed that I am required to work this weekend  Can't believe it :evil: I've tried reasoning but there are no other options as we do not have enough management cover on site to meet our SEPA directives should any emergency arise, and as I am going off on holiday for 2 weeks from next Wednesday they do not feel it is too much to ask. Have just got the car spruced up with a few little mods and it's in till Thursday getting the bumper resprayed to clean up the stone chips. Will meet with you all at a meet sometime, was soooo looking forward to this as well. Sorry again, look forward to seeing the pic's from the day. Have a great day.

John


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Fine trev, how are Evelyns puppies? :roll

All away m8, know that two of them have great homes, and well looked after,


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

slg said:


> If so, how does it stay in your mouth if you shake your head that quickly?
> 
> :wink:












Hev x :-*


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

mac's TT said:


> Well, had to happen  , most of the arrangements made, Kids (and wife probably) excited about firemen/engines, PMed davey and Robert about meeting up via Edinburgh and now :evil: :evil:
> I must be jinxed  . I've just been informed that I am required to work this weekend  Can't believe it :evil: I've tried reasoning but there are no other options as we do not have enough management cover on site to meet our SEPA directives should any emergency arise, and as I am going off on holiday for 2 weeks from next Wednesday they do not feel it is too much to ask. Have just got the car spruced up with a few little mods and it's in till Thursday getting the bumper resprayed to clean up the stone chips. Will meet with you all at a meet sometime, was soooo looking forward to this as well. Sorry again, look forward to seeing the pic's from the day. Have a great day.
> 
> John


  
Bummer! How dare work get in the way of a social life! Sorry you won't be joining us John............ if we were a sensitive bunch, we'd be thinking you don't like us  :twisted:

Send Mrs Mac and the kids on their own  - in the TT of course!

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

BreTT said:


> John C said:
> 
> 
> > Fife'ers, don't forget the bridge will be worse than normal Sunday traffic.........
> ...


 Take it we will be going the Kincardine bridge way then :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > John C said:
> ...


Then mooch over to Livingston to meet Clan Mon and tt9060 (oh and not forgetting slg :roll?

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


Will do, what time


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


Urmmm, how about the car park of the travel-inn type place (Kincardine Way), next to the BP garage, on the south side of the bridge at 9.30am??

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


ok will let Brett & freegeek know


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm guessing we'll be at livingston about 10'ish to make edinburgh for 10:30.

Are you going to this one stuart?


----------



## tt9060 (Mar 10, 2004)

if the RV point is still Hermiston gate, junstion 3 Livingston is 5 mins from it. on the other hand if we're doing Ikea, it'll be more like 20mins.


----------



## purplequeen (Jun 26, 2005)

ok, I'm confused now. been reading paages of thread to find out the arrangements and well, I specialise in confusion :? :? so .... is the karting not on any more?
And are we definitely meeting at 10.30 hermiston gate?
cu all Sunday - somewhere - sometime- somehow - sure there's a song in there 

JohnC - ur offer of a wee pirty on Sunday sounds great, if it's a goer let us all know and I'll make sure n bring buns n burgers n beer (Chris might have to drive coz I got a sore arm  )

tata
Claire


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

purplequeen said:


> ok, I'm confused now. been reading paages of thread to find out the arrangements and well, I specialise in confusion :? :? so .... is the karting not on any more?
> And are we definitely meeting at 10.30 hermiston gate?
> cu all Sunday - somewhere - sometime- somehow - sure there's a song in there
> 
> ...


Hey Claire...............

The plans are:
9.30 ~ meet point at south side of Kincardine Bridge 
10am ~ meet point at BP Livingston
10.30 (ish) ~ meet point at Ikea
12 ~ arrive at the Fire Station
then drive back to John C's for a BBQ 

Hev x


----------



## purplequeen (Jun 26, 2005)

Hev said:


> purplequeen said:
> 
> 
> > ok, I'm confused now. been reading paages of thread to find out the arrangements and well, I specialise in confusion :? :? so .... is the karting not on any more?
> ...


ahh Hev thanks - I knew you'd save me from my confusion...


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Cool, so we are on for the BBQ! Leave the food folks, I'll sort that, just need an indication of numbers. Just bring what you fancy drinking and that will be fine.

Vegetarians are welcome...............somewhere, just give us your mobile and we'll send you a text to let you know how nice the burgers are. :wink:

Seriously if anyone does not eat the usual burgers/sausages let me know and we'll sort something.

We'll meet at the Ikea stop 10:30.

Can I get a shot of the fire hose, can I, can I, can I, pweeeese.


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


Yeah, don't forget me...... :roll:

Only fly in the ointment for me is that I have a golf competition to play on Sunday morning. We're tee-ing off at 7.30am & hope to be finished within 4 hours so doubt I will make the run down (don't all cheer at once) but any suggestions on where to meet you lot?

John - can we bring the popcorn?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

slg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


Fire Station in Gala at 12? Or give us a shout when you are finished the golf and we'll tell ya where we are (or at least we'll tell you that we are 100 miles in the opposite direction :twisted

Hev x :-*


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Hev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Can't believe you would do that to me.......then again, I could! :wink:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

@slg - lol, forgot our shared home cinema passion! I better leave the subs on to make sure they are nice and warm for a wee demo!


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

John C said:


> @slg - lol, forgot our shared home cinema passion! I better leave the subs on to make sure they are nice and warm for a wee demo!


Yours is passion, i'm just a wannabee that can't get the garage cleared to do anything about it! As soon as the TT left, the treadmill, rower, fishtank & bikes got moved in there!!

Wee demo?????? It's a case of family bags of popcorn & a sleeping bag I'm bringing


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

<cough> 

Hev x


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

Guys, I'll bring a long my vagcom cable/lap top if anyone wants to do a bit of diagnostics.


----------



## tt9060 (Mar 10, 2004)

freegeek said:


> Guys, I'll bring a long my vagcom cable/lap top if anyone wants to do a bit of diagnostics.


what are the most popular mods for using the VAGCOM with. Did i hear right somewhere it can do the old operate the central locking once you drive off and stuff like that?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

tt9060 said:


> freegeek said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, I'll bring a long my vagcom cable/lap top if anyone wants to do a bit of diagnostics.
> ...


Yip you can lock the door's once you reach i think 10 mph, & you can set the alarm to beep when you lock the door's with the remote.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

btw........

Mk1 knee pad phone cradle free to who ever want's one on Sunday, let me know and I'll bring it along.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

John C said:


> btw........
> 
> Mk1 knee pad phone cradle free to who ever want's one on Sunday, let me know and I'll bring it along.


free phone aswell :wink: yahooo 700 posts thanks john


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Erm...two wee problems...missus says "we're not going via Kincardine Bridge" and "shame about John's BBQ would have been nice if my parents weren't arriving that afternoon".

So....looks like we're going to chance the bridge and won't manage your BBQ, big man. Sorry. :?


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

Roadworks finished on Forth bridge until after summer. Highland show traffic on Sunday morning should not be to manic at 8:45-9:15 ish, Though if the past couple of mornings are anything to go by forget it..


----------



## marinou (Jun 23, 2003)

Dear all,

I would have been pleased to join and to meet all my Scottish TT-owner-neighbours... but unfortunately I have to work on sunday... 

Sorry rabvtec, you'll have to find another demo car ! 

PS : my parents just bought a new TT roadster, I think I'll borrow it from them ! Sooo happy !


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

johnnyboy said:


> Roadworks finished on Forth bridge until after summer. Highland show traffic on Sunday morning should not be to manic at 8:45-9:15 ish, Though if the past couple of mornings are anything to go by forget it..


At the forth bridge this morning heading south, was tailed back to jun3
Halbeath 1 hours delay and that was at 07:30


----------



## tt9060 (Mar 10, 2004)

trev said:


> tt9060 said:
> 
> 
> > freegeek said:
> ...


cool Trev, I'll be on the look out ofr for a VAGCOM session


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

tt9060 said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > tt9060 said:
> ...


think freegeek is going to be a popular bloke on sunday :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

So to summarise no karting  drive,rabs then John Cs. Not sure if we'll be able to make it ,just taken us 8 hours to drive back from the Chunnel  and I'm knackered.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Wallsendmag ~ you got it in one  ................. just catch up on your sleep now and get you a$$ up here 

jonnyboy ~ you coming too? pweeeeeeeeeese!

Hev x


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

I'm off to Costco in the morning for food - how many for the BBQ?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

John C said:


> I'm off to Costco in the morning for food - how many for the BBQ?


Us two but we'll let the train take the strain


----------



## TT_Broonster (Jan 28, 2007)

Hey all

Am I too late to join the fun? Me & the missus are up for a wee trip, although we'll probably opt out of the activities etc - just keen on a wee jaunt with a gang of TT's! 

So, I gather that, for us, we meet up at BP Livingston (Deer Park?) at 10am on Sunday, but what's the script for the remainder of the day?

Assuming we're not too late to join up with you guys of course?

Cheers!


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Broonster ~ it would be fab to see you join in the fun and games . Definitely see you at the BP @ Livingston, 10am. Then just follow the leader (if you dare :twisted and eventually you'll go home   

JC ~ have to admit, I've failed miserably when it comes to keeping tabs on numbers this time round  - roughly, multiply the number of cars by 2 then add a couple more I think :?

Hev x


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

trev said:


> tt9060 said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


He certainly will be . . [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

John C said:


> I'm off to Costco in the morning for food - how many for the BBQ?


John, I need to beaway sharp for nightshift but could show face straight after the station .. put me down for a prawn!


----------



## parky01 (Mar 27, 2007)

sh+t thought it was today  but maybe good job its not cos the weather is sheite, ill be at the karting but wont make fire trip, if you are struggling for karting ill do it if you aint got no spaces left then not to worry.


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

trev said:


> johnnyboy said:
> 
> 
> > Roadworks finished on Forth bridge until after summer. Highland show traffic on Sunday morning should not be to manic at 8:45-9:15 ish, Though if the past couple of mornings are anything to go by forget it..
> ...


That was a mixture of 40's on the bridge due to fog, a broken down hgv on the southbound blocking lane 1, normal weekday congestion and Highland show traffic. Four factors to consider there.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

So are we still meeting at Hermiston Gate at 10:30 prior to heading down to Gala? We're going to go for the Forth Bridge and just hope...


----------



## purplequeen (Jun 26, 2005)

purplequeen said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > purplequeen said:
> ...


hope this clears up the confusion about the plans - and the karting isn't on any more due to lack of numbers.

cheers
claire


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

So IKEA at 10:30? Ok then. See you all there.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Food in, still pissing down, anyone got a wee gazebo? Buggered if I am grilling Burgers, someone can hold the brolly, man make fire!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

John C said:


> someone can hold the brolly, man make fire!


I'll hold it for you Darling!  :twisted: :-*

Hev x


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

and........... is it just me or is there an irony in not being able to wash your car due to it being too wet?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Hev said:


> John C said:
> 
> 
> > someone can hold the brolly, man make fire!
> ...


We only need someone for the brolly now........ :-* :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

John C said:


> Food in, still pissing down, anyone got a wee gazebo? Buggered if I am grilling Burgers, someone can hold the brolly, man make fire!


what a shame m8, think we have one but dont think it will fit in the car :roll: will bring the brolly's


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

trev said:


> John C said:
> 
> 
> > Food in, still pissing down, anyone got a wee gazebo? Buggered if I am grilling Burgers, someone can hold the brolly, man make fire!
> ...


I've got the gazebo!!

Don't know where we can meet you all though.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

slg said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > John C said:
> ...


are you not meeting up with Davey :?:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

I have a golf tie to play in the morning, t-off at 7.30am and won't be meeting davey. (see earlier post :roll: )

Going to be knackered, played 36 holes today in the club championship and can feel the legs & feet getting sore already.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

PM your mobi, we'll text you when leaving Gala and you can come to Edin for the non-driving part about an hour later. You've got to make the M&K dem!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

slg said:


> I have a golf tie to play in the morning, t-off at 7.30am and won't be meeting davey. (see earlier post :roll: )
> 
> Going to be knackered, played 36 holes today in the club championship and can feel the legs & feet getting sore already.


 (see earlier post :roll: ) stuff that... :lol: 
how many rounds are you playing on sunday


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

I've got a gazeebo you can borrow big man. Will put it in the boot when I leave tomorrow morning. Someone please confirm it is IKEA we're meeting at though please?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

BreTT said:


> I've got a gazeebo you can borrow big man. Will put it in the boot when I leave tomorrow morning. Someone please confirm it is IKEA we're meeting at though please?


Meet point is at IKEA but we can meet you first at Herm Gait (mini cruise coming via Livingston) if you want ?

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev you still meeting up at Kincardine bridge at 9:00 :?:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Hev said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > I've got a gazeebo you can borrow big man. Will put it in the boot when I leave tomorrow morning. Someone please confirm it is IKEA we're meeting at though please?
> ...


Thanks Hev - just adds another level of complication and opportunity for things to go wrong. Best see you at IKEA.


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

trev said:


> Hev you still meeting up at Kincardine bridge at 9:00 :?:


Trev, I thought it was at 9.30? I'll be at yours between 9 and 9.10.


----------



## tt9060 (Mar 10, 2004)

wont be long now! have had the car "detailed" by john at discerning details - - - - a mega clean this week with clay, machine polished using Menzerna polishes. Cleansed using Zymol HD Cleanse and final two layers of Zymol Carbon wax......phew. will get the images up monday and if it rains tomorrow i might just cry 

see y'all 2moro!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Gave the car a quick wipe over on the interior, rain prevented play on the outside so it is dirty I'm afraid. As it is not a TT don't suppose you'll be too gutted


----------



## tt9060 (Mar 10, 2004)

oh dont be like that BreTT I'll still talk to you :wink: , i had an E55 AMG 2000mdl, sold it and built and extension to my house ! ha ha ha, oh and a TT


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Yet another ScoTTish meet I'm not going to make. 

Are you the only 'Other Marque' type person attending, Brett?

Anyway, hope the weather holds out for you. Have a good one folks.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

tt9060 said:


> oh dont be like that BreTT I'll still talk to you :wink: , i had an E55 AMG 2000mdl, sold it and built and extension to my house ! ha ha ha, oh and a TT


I misread that to read "stalk" rather than talk. Oh and by the way, don't worry, if you're lucky you may get a word in edgeways as JohnC will testify...


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Yet another ScoTTish meet I'm not going to make.
> 
> Are you the only 'Other Marque' type person attending, Brett?
> 
> Anyway, hope the weather holds out for you. Have a good one folks.


Never mind Ali - would have been good to see you. Oh, and no, slg is also bringing his Merc along too...so there will be at least two from Other Marques...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

BreTT said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > Yet another ScoTTish meet I'm not going to make.
> ...


Plus us new Toyota owners


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

freegeek said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Hev you still meeting up at Kincardine bridge at 9:00 :?:
> ...


it is Jim needing my bed see you the morra


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

*MORNING!* [smiley=drummer.gif]

Early morning weather report (Edinburgh) - mild, dry and overcast so hopefully the Borders are fairing similar ..  I could've done this at 4:10 as I've been up since then stopping drunks from burning in their beds! :x I don't mind .. it's the ungrateful ones, I don't like . .

Anyway, engines are polished (guys) :wink: and poles are greased (ladies) :lol:  so see you all in Gala!!


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

rabvtec said:


> *MORNING!* [smiley=drummer.gif]
> 
> Early morning weather report (Edinburgh) - mild, dry and overcast so hopefully the Borders are fairing similar ..  I could've done this at 4:10 as I've been up since then stopping drunks from burning in their beds! :x I don't mind .. it's the ungrateful ones, I don't like . .
> 
> Anyway, engines are polished (guys) :wink: and *poles are greased *(ladies) :lol:  so see you all in Gala!!


OOer   :lol: :lol: Have a great one guys, and dont forget the pic's. Writing this from work  Looks like it's going to be nice for you all [smiley=sunny.gif] May not need the gazebo  Have a great day. Davey drop me a line mate.


----------



## tt9060 (Mar 10, 2004)

feel for you Mac, working today sucks. am just up so "good morning all" a little look out the window here in Livi, looks calm, no wind, no sun but hey NO RAIN - yee Haa  Wagons Roll!
roberTT


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

WOOT WOOT


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

OK, it's 6:45pm and I'm back at work having left the drunken bums at *John C*'s bbq whilst they doctor pictures before posting them on the forum .. phew, got in here before *Hev* did - woohoo! :lol:

Great day out and made some new friends (hi to *freegeek*, *tt9060* and *TT_Broonster* - nice V6 :wink: ). The drive up the A7 'river' .. sorry, 'road' was an experience  as *trev* aka tail end charlie, brought up the rear as tractors whizzed by him!! :lol: :lol: Hope you all enjoyed the fire station and Helen kept herself busy asking the fireboys about the job .. yeah,right!! :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT_Broonster (Jan 28, 2007)

rabvtec said:


> OK, it's 6:45pm and I'm back at work having left the drunken bums at *John C*'s bbq whilst they doctor pictures before posting them on the forum .. phew, got in here before *Hev* did - woohoo! :lol:
> 
> Great day out and made some new friends (hi, *tt9060* and *TT_Broonster* - nice V6 :wink: ). The drive up the A7 'river' .. sorry, 'road' was an experience  as *trev* aka tail end charlie, brought up the rear as tractors whizzed by him!! :lol: :lol: Hope you all enjoyed the fire station and Helen kept herself busy asking the fireboys about the job .. yeah,right!! :wink: :lol: :lol:


Smashing day Rab - many thanks again to you and your gang at the fire station! Great to meet everyone and put faces (and cars) to usernames on here.

Looking forward to the next meet already!


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

I'm waiting :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

what will i be today (fireman sam ... or .. postman pat) 










well done Rab had a good day at your station let your buddys know
and a big thanks to Ruth & John for the BBQ
great to meet new faces.....freegeek, tt9060, tt broonster,hope to see you at the next meeting


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

kids at heart :lol:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Nobody got one with Hev and the pole :wink:  Liking the matching t-shirt (fire engine red)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

anyone for darts :twisted:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

..........and when Hev said she likes a nice shiny helmet I thought she meant you Peter!

:wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Davey with a jacket on  a rare sight indeed


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

mac's TT said:


> Davey with a jacket on  a rare sight indeed


we thought that too but its a long sleeve tee shirt :wink:


----------



## tt9060 (Mar 10, 2004)

thanks to the fire boys and all who said hi today, weather was pants, but beats a day in the office ~(joking Mac!)
some images of the day - not a great day for the camera but heyho. managed to get a few, and one of mine just out the gargae before the rain came on!
cheers
RoberTT


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

That's me just home aswell. Got the golf tie finished this morning (we won on the 14th!) & getting ready to come through when I got a call from my mum that my dad was trying to go up a ladder to paint guttering (my brother was meant to be there & hadn't turned up) and I had to go. With the treatments he's getting just now he shouldn't be doing anything like that but he's a stubborn git and mum was worried. :?

By the time we got over to their house I couldn't call anyone either as I left the mobile on charge and my other one doesn't have the numbers on it 

Sorry for missing this one, hope the day went well (looks like it did) & you didn't need a gazebo! Bit gutted aswell as the kids were hoping to see the fire engines & I was really wanting to see & hear the cinema set up


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Thanks Robert  good set of pic's. Still waiting for the pole ones though :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Mac.....................sorry, too busy playing on the pole to take any pics 

Rab ~ that you for organising the day   .................. hrmmmmm, uniforms!!! 


Good to see new face and old (yes you trev!) :lol:

Now where do I start?????









Hey presto................ from coupe to roadster!









Urmmm, should we move the cars?









The cutest Fire Fighter there!









Nuff said!  









Evelyn is on map duties............. was the that the map that got thrown out the window at Easter?!









Twas a good idea at the time......................... :lol: 









Aim for Daddy's car!









Nope, it is not that one..............









Or that one!









Helen's Bum!









I can see you!









Rab's Bum!









Multiple Bums! 8) 









Hev x :lol:


----------



## towsertim (Mar 15, 2007)

The pictures look great guys.

I am going to make a point of making it along to the next meet.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Good day guys - thanks for letting us tag along  Not that you could have easily got away from me with all that rain! Good to meet a few new people and see some familiar faces. Those that went to the BBQ, hope you didn't get too wet!

Rab, special thanks for arranging things. Fionnlagh is still on a high!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Missed the firestation,first visit to a TT meeting without the car  but I did get the burnt tree after the barbi


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

good to meet ya all again, new & old faces  8)


----------



## purplequeen (Jun 26, 2005)

What a great day out - even considering the dreekit weather  
The firestation was rrreally interesting 8) - huge thanks to Rab for that one.
The BBQ was fab - thanks John & Ruth, you're both so kind  
Great to see familiar faces and to meet some new ones - hope you got back ok to your lil one Leeanne,

until the next time - ooooh - that's next weekend, don't forget your helmets Helen    
ttfn
Claire and Chris


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Forgot to say thanks to John and Ruth great Barbi


----------



## Juggernot jugs (Apr 22, 2007)

Well what can I say, it was a great day, enjoyed by great company, :lol: Have to say i laughed my pants off at the photos, I didnt realise my butt was that big ha ha. Just like to thank the red watch once again, cheers Rab.  :lol: When is the trip to McDonald Rd then ha ha.

Great Day.....

JJ.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Juggernot jugs said:


> Well what can I say, it was a great day, enjoyed by great company, :lol: Have to say i laughed my pants off at the photos, I didnt realise my butt was that big ha ha. Just like to thank the red watch once again, cheers Rab.  :lol: When is the trip to McDonald Rd then ha ha.
> 
> Great Day.....
> 
> JJ.


Was it not blue watch? <wink> :lol:

Hev x


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

*Hev*! I can't believe you posted that picture of me with young Lucy - I look like I'm being electrocuted!  :lol: :lol: . . and after I let you play with my helmet!! 

*jugs*, I hope you were laughing at *Hev* .. ? :roll: Well, next time the crew get together and are passing through Auld Reekie, let me know. There's a pole reserved for you and *Hev* and I'm going to auction off the last one!!!

ps - yep, it was the Blue Watch  .. I'm on the Red, but I don't suppose *jugs* was really paying that close attention to names :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

rabvtec said:


> *Hev*! I can't believe you posted that picture of me with young Lucy - I look like I'm being electrocuted!  :lol: :lol: . . and after I let you play with my helmet!!
> 
> *jugs*, I hope you were laughing at *Hev* .. ? :roll: Well, next time the crew get together and are passing through Auld Reekie, let me know. There's a pole reserved for you and *Hev* and I'm going to auction off the last one!!!
> 
> ps - yep, it was the Blue Watch  .. I'm on the Red, but I don't suppose *jugs* was really paying that close attention to names :wink: :lol: :lol:


Oi you are supposed to working :wink:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Hev said:


> The cutest Fire Fighter there!


Biased perhaps but couldn't agree more!

Thanks for organising a good un Hev! The Fire Station was really interesting Rab, thanks very much. Kids had a fab time, finally konked out at 7:15... zzzzzzzzzz

Glad the burgers went down well! 

Hope all going down to Donnington next weekend have fun, wave as you pass Yorkshire. 'Till next time,

John, Ruth, 'cute' Lucy and 'full of beans' Jack.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

rabvtec said:


> *Hev*! I can't believe you posted that picture of me with young Lucy - I look like I'm being electrocuted!  :lol: :lol: . . and after I let you play with my helmet!!


 :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:



rabvtec said:


> *jugs*, I hope you were laughing at *Hev* .. ? :roll: Well, next time the crew get together and are passing through Auld Reekie, let me know. There's a pole reserved for you and *Hev* and I'm going to auction off the last one!!!


Urmmmmm, interesting................... :-*



rabvtec said:


> ps - yep, it was the Blue Watch  .. I'm on the Red, but I don't suppose *jugs* was really paying that close attention to names :wink: :lol: :lol:


Drowning in slevers more like :lol: 

Hev x


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks for all the kind words of thanks and sorry I didn't get a chance to stand/sit and speak to everyone as I'd like to have done .. too busy being Sgt Major!! [smiley=whip.gif]

I'll pass on your words to the Red .. oh damn, I mean Blue Watch :lol: :lol:



wallsendmag said:


> Oi you are supposed to working :wink:


. . I am working - just turning out to be a quiet night . . . so far!!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

My photos here

Who would take an Aston Martin to IKEA anyway?


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

That's it! After looking at *BreTT*'s photos, from now on, my face will be an expressionless slab of stone .. just call me "Dead-Pan Rab" - I look like Phil Cool :lol: :lol: :lol:

Great pics otherwise *BreTT* .. *JC*'s car does get a wash after all, *Hev*


----------

